# new duet from Magic Flute



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

why have i not viewed or watched this duet before?? help!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I dont know - cant find any info on it. Is this a duet penned by Mozart but excluded from the final score? 

Mozart did sometimes compose material for operas which are not now included in modern performances - such as the dreadful Zerlina Leporello duet - and this duet is substandard next to the established Zauberflote score.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

stomanek said:


> I dont know - cant find any info on it. Is this a duet penned by Mozart but excluded from the final score?
> 
> Mozart did sometimes compose material for operas which are not now included in modern performances - such as the dreadful Zerlina Leporello duet - and this duet is substandard next to the established Zauberflote score.


i do not know either. never saw it in the flute operas i have watched.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

WOW! i have a answer from another site. its not Mozart. it is from a opera. It's from a sequel that the librettist Schikaneder wrote called Das Labyrinth. The music is by Peter Winter, a student of Salieri. 
thank you very much for the answer.
from wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Labyrinth


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

